# Daggaz's road to something great..........



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Right UKM I have been lurking around this place for a few months now and have been contemplating making myself a journal, so here goes.......

In my life I have joined gyms left, right and centre and started 100s of diets and never finished any!!!!

So this time last year I was on my 2 week summer shut down from work and was a walking mess, the day I went back to work I weighed myself and the scales came in at a staggering 18 stone!! Bear in mind I am 5ft10.

My little boy was born on the 21/9/2011 and with me sitting at 18st I knew I had to change if I was going to be the fun active involved father I wanted to be so I set myself on a journey to shed some weight.

So I started my diet simply by counting calories and set myself a limit of 2500 a day, now these were any foods just as long as I didn't go over that limit.

So the weight started coming off quite quickly as I work in a hard environment and had lost 1st in the first week (mostly water) but any way spurred on by this I kept going to see the scales going down bit by bit each week, month.

As for training I started on the allure's beginner workout from bodybuilding.com it's basically a full body compound based routine 3x a week with a built in reload and I was averaging an hour cardio 3x a week.

I ran that routine for about 10 weeks (2 cycles of it) and started to stall a bit, my weights were not increasing mainly due to the large deficit I had in my diet so I decided to change routine and get in the gym a bit extra and get some more cardio in.

I then started the same guy's intermediate routine and that basically just a 4 day split based on upper lower days but this also gave me the chance to get in the gym for an extra session of cardio.

I ran that routine for about 12 weeks and yielded some good results also getting to my lowest weight in as long as I can remember which was 13st3 and I felt great my clothes were hanging of is and the compliments were rolling in and I needed a new wardrobe lol.

after that intermediate routine I got a bit bored and decided to try and build some muscle so I started a German volume training routine (GVT) which I thoroughly enjoyed but I only really noticed some minor strength increases but yet again this was down to me still being in a caloric deficit.

After running that routine it led me up to the start of my summer holidays and my first de load in god knows how long: s

any way this consisted of no training and no dieting and just relax up Scotland with my little family.

then I came back last Monday and was ready to start back at the gym which I did and get back into eating healthy which I didn't  and after hearing some bad news about my mam this week my diet has just been crap spending every day up the hospital and eating junk and I have put some weight back on, a considerable bit actually.

So this leads me to now! Tomorrow I am starting all over again and I am putting myself to the mercy of UKM for support, feedback and criticism, I will log what I eat on here, how I feel and how I train.

over the past year I have concluded my maintenance calories is about 3500 a day when I am working also that I am quite carb sensitive and yield better results from eating carbs post workout only which is always before work so I burn them off during the working day.

I was going to try and just eat big and clean and gain some muscle but because of the unforeseen circumstances I am going to have to go back to dieting and I have one more week off from work so will be quite sedentary and there for will consume about 2500 calories a day and monitor my weight as I don't want to be too far in a deficit and eat the little muscle I have but when I go back to work I will have about 3250 a day so I will hopefully just lose fat and very little muscle.

My current routine consists of -

*Monday - chest and back*

flat bench 5x5

decline bench 5x5

inc flies 3 sets

bent over row 5x5

wide grip pull downs 3 sets

close grip pull downs 3 sets

then pull ups and dips to failure 3 sets each

*Tuesday - legs *

squat 5x5

leg extension 3 sets

stiff legged deads 3 sets

leg curls 3 sets

standing calf's 3 sets

seated calf's 3

abs work

*Thursday - shoulder and arms*

shoulder press 5x5

close grip bench 3 sets

DB press 3 sets

side DB raise 3 sets

EZ bar curl 3 sets

wide grip BB curl 3 sets

shrugs 4 sets two at the front and two at the back

v bar pull down super set with a single arm cable curl 2 sets

rope pull down super set with a straight bar cable curl

I will add about 30 mines cardio after each of these sessions.

I know that is really a lot of volume for a natty but I guess I will just test the water with it and see what results I get from it with proper dieting if I get poor result I will probably do the strong lifts program or something similar and see where I go from there.

I am also in the process of reading up on AAS as I do plan to start my first cycle within the next 6 month hopefully depending on results leading up to that.

So I guess this concludes my introduction REPS for any one bothering to read that as I have realised i have just blabbed on for ages ha sorry guys/girls but I will get the ball rolling tomorrow properly with my meals and sups and take it from there.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

here are my pictures from 18st to 13st with a time frame off 9 month-



sorry for some of the weird facial poses like :wacko:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Today has been quiet on the training front as its a rest day so I have just been to the soft play with me Lil man and me mate. I am trying to cut down some of the gained fat over the last 2 weeks by eating a bit healthier ! Today's meals -  breaky shake 1 apple 1 banana 1 scoop of whey and a table spoon of peanut butter it was delish.



Second meal was at the soft play and I tried picking the healthiest thing I liked which is this, got rid of the toms tho YAK!!

 then av just ate this for my main meal, it's just sliced chicken breast dipped in beaten egg that's been mixed with chilli and garlic and then put in natural bread crumbs, a wouldn't usually have starchy carbs with that meal but thought ad try it out and it was nice. Will post next meals up tonight as there is no cheating for me till at least next Sunday !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Some weight you lost there mate,good going,hope all is ok with your mam to,good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Some weight you lost there mate,good going,hope all is ok with your mam to,good luck :thumbup1:


cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Last meal for tonight - steak and a cheese filled chicken breast served with chopped veg  washed down with a green tea


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow that's some progress right there, well done mate!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Wow that's some progress right there, well done mate!


cheers mate, av actually put weight back on cos a have had three weeks of work but im no were near the size i was at 18st lol but i have learnt a lot over the last year so i wont lose weight as fast and hopefully stay away from that catabolisim lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

first full day this week done !! no crap and resisted the temptation of Thornton chocolate right under my nose !!!!

any way got the lil dude the morrow and when the missis gets in its gym time!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate, subbed


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work mate, subbed


cheers mate, al try and keep it interesting lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> cheers mate, al try and keep it interesting lol


So long as you have a goal mate it'll be interesting


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

very last thing before bed double scoop of ON whey.

Going to try and cut my gained fat with a high protein moderate fat an carb diet see how my body reacts to it, I will be keeping my self in a deficit of around 300 calories starting from next Sunday when I go back to work.

I am currently just eating clean at the minute not counting calories.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> So long as you have a goal mate it'll be interesting


My initial goal is to improve on my better pictures on the OP get more leaner and build a bit more muscle which will obviously take time, then I think it will be first cycle time  ha ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> My initial goal is to improve on my better pictures on the OP get more leaner and build a bit more muscle which will obviously take time, then I think it will be first cycle time  ha ha


So long as you've got the goal in mind mate the pics will always get better!

I was the same, but opposite end of scale lol - started at 10st, got to 12st Natty then gave in  Got to 14st assisted lol.

Now at 13st 6lb.

This place is great for cycle advice, Aus, Hotdog, Mars, Pscarb and so on! Loads of guys can offer sound advice.

Oh, blooming ON whey - got it cheap I hope :lol: blooming expensive stuff!!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> So long as you've got the goal in mind mate the pics will always get better!
> 
> I was the same, but opposite end of scale lol - started at 10st, got to 12st Natty then gave in  Got to 14st assisted lol.
> 
> ...


Ha ha had a bit crack with aus in a pm that bloke knows his stuff !! Hope to get to know the rest through time seems like some good ppl on here 

I got the ON from a shop on eBay £41 delivered a think any way lol it wasn't expensive but I must start buying the 10lb bags to last a bit longer.

As for gear use my mates who know nothing about it are like ya stupid if ya go on the juice n am like do u know how hard it is naturally especially with a former fatty who loves food !! Lol but they just don't understand.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Up nice and early the day decided to have some scrambled egg for a change-


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work on breakie mate!!

Get on BBW for your whey, £43 delivered but 133 servings - bargain!

Some people are really ignorant over AAS, always will be tbh. Pretty hard to educate people once their mind is set to 'its bad' - bet they have a few shandys at the weekend though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

I there clueless about it ha ha but to be fair before I educated my self about the subjectI had the same attitude towards AAS but now I can't wait to be in the position to start a cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> I there clueless about it ha ha but to be fair before I educated my self about the subjectI had the same attitude towards AAS but now I can't wait to be in the position to start a cycle


Educating ourselves is the best part, putting it into place is hard lol

Be good to see your routines etc mate


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Today's second meal was late as av been in to see me mam, but I guess it's my pre workout meal now! 

Sliced steak and onion cooked in minced garlic and chilli served with chopped veg  was tasty like !!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Just finished the gym done chest and back, heavy compounds are 5x5 and the rest I aim for 3 sets of 12 when I get them WGF (with good form) I up the weight.

Flat bench 50kg 5-5-5-4-3.

Decline bench 55kg 5-5-5-5-5 (smith) up to 60kg.

DB flies 15kg 12-11-8.

BB row 35kg 5-5-5-5-5 up to 40kg.

Wide grip pull Down 40kg 12-12-12up to 45.

Close grip pull down 50kg 12-12-10.

Dips x3 sets 8-6-5

Pull ups x 3 sets 0-0-0 lats were pretty fried and couldn't even manage one.

My weights are are rather poor due to losing a lot of strength in my weight loss era, I remember walking in the gym benching 80kg inc bar when I first started ad now I struggle to do 5 sets of 5 at 70kg :s lol al get there tho.......


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Post workout meal 2 Tins of tuna 1cup of pasta, 1 table spoon of lighter than light mayo and 1/2 a small tin of sweet corn washed down with a ON shake and blueberry green tea


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Mate that is some change in u. Ur diet seems really good n healthy  Have u filled in ur macro's? They mite help u with how much food to eat?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Mate that is some change in u. Ur diet seems really good n healthy  Have u filled in ur macro's? They mite help u with how much food to eat?


cheers matey 

my diet is relatively spot on mon-fri and then just usually goes to the pitts at the weekend and its restricting me so much being an endo, so i am trying to get that sorted.

as for my macros i am going to be aiming for 2g pro/ 1g carbs/0.5g of fat and see how my body reacts to that when i go back to work on sunday and start counting calories again using calorie count.

at the minute i am just eating relatively clean but i know i will be hitting my protein and pretty much there on my fat as i know how much i need to eat to get them after logging foods for the last year if that makes sense lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some good grub mate!!

Nice session too, I like it when you see people fooked that they can't budge on a movement 

Strength will come back mate


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Some good grub mate!!
> 
> Nice session too, I like it when you see people fooked that they can't budge on a movement
> 
> Strength will come back mate


ha ha well i have never been able to do wide grip pull ups!! but at 13st i was managing like 3 or 4 which i know its flimsy but it was a start and now i cant do them again lol must be the blubber av put back on :whistling:


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> cheers matey
> 
> my diet is relatively spot on mon-fri and then just usually goes to the pitts at the weekend and its restricting me so much being an endo, so i am trying to get that sorted.
> 
> ...


I know wat u mean, my diet is good and structured during the week and goes to pop on weekend. lol. i understand wat u mean i just thought id asked coz u said u were a little calorie deficient? Im sure uve got it covered


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> I know wat u mean, my diet is good and structured during the week and goes to pop on weekend. lol. i understand wat u mean i just thought id asked coz u said u were a little calorie deficient? Im sure uve got it covered


i will be over maintenance at the minute but hoping to build a bit LBM by eating clean lol my deficit will start when i go back to work as i know pretty much to the number the cals i need to lose/gain.

but like u said a small deficit to hopefully just lose fat and very little muscle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> ha ha well i have never been able to do wide grip pull ups!! but at 13st i was managing like 3 or 4 which i know its flimsy but it was a start and now i cant do them again lol must be the blubber av put back on :whistling:


At least your trying them mate, good movement to judge progress easily


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

last calories consumed today in the form of 2 big heaped spoon fulls of pnut butter to control my sweet cravings and its worked a treat !


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Weighed my self today upon waking and going to the toilet and the scales read 14st4lb & 3/4.

Breakfast shake - 1 frozen banana, 1 apple, 1 clementine, 1 scoop of whey....... Forgot to add peanut butter :s

Followed up by a mug of green tea and my daily sups kre alkaline and some fat free fat burners!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

That's great bud. Nearly at the 4st mark  eating kinda late last nite lol , I'm too worried to eat that late lol. U doin some training today?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

I mate a was craving sommit sweet n opted for that as it was healthier than the usual junk ad eat ha ha.

it's leg day today  just waiting for her to come in so she can watch the bairn lol.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Dinner time! Never made this before but just thought ad try it, steak an chopped veg with grated cheese and a sprinkle of canyane pepper went down a treat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Dinner time! Never made this before but just thought ad try it, steak an chopped veg with grated cheese and a sprinkle of canyane pepper went down a treat


Looks good mate!!

Steak for me tonight, roll on!!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> View attachment 90230
> Dinner time! Never made this before but just thought ad try it, steak an chopped veg with grated cheese and a sprinkle of canyane pepper went down a treat


That looks the balls  , recon i should get u too cook my food haha. I had sweet potato with tuna n cottage cheese lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> That looks the balls  , recon i should get u too cook my food haha. I had sweet potato with tuna n cottage cheese lol


Lol it was nice like canny change for the veg as it does get boring.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Didn't get to gym cos my lass decided to not get In till 7:05pm the knob!! She only done it so I had to bath me boy n put him to bed lol WITCH.

Any way the rest of my meals for today first my dinner- chicken breast cooked in the oven sprinkled with thyme and just ne normal veg but mixed with chilli and garlic was very nice.

Then for my last meal of the night a tuna an cheese omlete, i have had to much cheese today but covered my macros were as usually I would add some peanut butter n so n so in it.

But this consisted of 6 eggs and 1 Tin of tuna and cheese. My last meal of the day I usually like to try and make it carb free to some extent.










Will be at gym first thing tomorrow as it is supposed to be a rest day so I will have to do today's workout a day late  not happy like but.....


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> That looks the balls  , recon i should get u too cook my food haha. I had sweet potato with tuna n cottage cheese lol


u ever made sweet potato pancakes ? there canny nice like good little snack if you can eat them without syrup or something similar.

here is the link - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/how-sweet-it-is-6-sweet-potato-recipes.html


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Up nice n early and child free to do what ever, so straight to the gym to do yesterday's workout as I couldn't get there then back home for some food, meal times will be better today as I am on my own.

Meal 1- just a little pre workout snack I like to have sometimes if I work out in the morning or am short of time.

Peanut butter oat cakes served with green tea.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good session mate, some proper nice grub being rustled up at yours!!

What are you training today?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good session mate, some proper nice grub being rustled up at yours!!
> 
> What are you training today?


i mate av just got back, it was nice to get in the car and just sit down ha ha first time me legs have been trained properly in the last three weeks, as me first week off was me deload week so no training at all then the second week i didn't get back from Scotland in time so i thought al just do Monday and Tuesdays workouts at the same time but when a came to start me squats well a done 4 sets of 5 then the last set felt me hamstring twinge n thought oh fvck!! but a just put the weights away and walked out n went and rested and everythings fine now :thumb:

you in the gym the day like ?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

workout 2 a day late ops all weights are without the bar....

bike to warm up get the blood going 7 mins

50kg squat 5x5 made all 5 sets of 5.

3 sets 60kg leg extension 12-9-10

3 sets 55kg SLDL 12-10-9.

3 sets 70 kg curl 12-10-8 going to drop to 65kg as form was terrible.

3 sets 47kg standing calf 12-12-9

3 sets seated calf 12-12-10

decline sit ups-

30 reps with no weight

20 reps with 5 kg

10 reps with 10kg

will be adding some extra ab work in next week to build up core strength.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Post workout meal - just plain old tuna and cous cous nothing els lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Little snack, the fruits going out of date on Saturday so best et it munched lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Just sat and ate 4 small teaspoons of peanut butter for no reason what so ever I think I am addicted to it!!!

Actually looking forward to getting back to work in one sense just for the routine aspect.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

My dinner for today, got a bit stuck for what to make and decided to have an extra portion of carbs due to gyming it 2 days In a row.

Chicken and chopped veg with basmati rice seasoned with tandoori powder.

To be honest this was horrible! The rice just tasted wrong and the chicken was dry as out :s served with a green tea


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Just caved in to temptation and had a midweek cheat meal  but I am on holiday so will enjoy it as when I am back to work I am strictly having a 4 hour window once a week


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

up nice and early today and straight to the gym in a fasted state after last nights cheat  done shoulders and arms all weight exclude bar-

BB press 25kg 5-5-5-4-4 going to drop the weight to 20kg for better form and control.

close grip bench 25kg 12-12-10 going to drop the weight to 20kg for same reason as above.

12.5kg DB press 12-11-10.

7.5kg side lateral raise 12-8-7.

20kg ez bar curl 12-12-8

12.5kg wide grip curls with 4ft oly bar 12-12-12

60kg shrugs to the front 12-12

40kg shrugs to the back 12-12

18.75kg v bar pull down 12-12-12-12

need to improve grip or invest in some straps to improve barbell pull motions.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Post workout meal, wholewheat pasta with tuna and a bit mayo.

Going to try and

Reduce carbs till Sunday when I go back to work to remove a bit water.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Good workout there mate  u do shrugs with a bar? Nice meals too looks yummers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry mate, bit late to reply!!

Good work on those session, nice to have a little cheat isn't it. Reminds us we aren't pro's lol

I haven't trained since tuesday - been away with work 

But I've still got doms from that tuesday legs session


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Good workout there mate  u do shrugs with a bar? Nice meals too looks yummers


I mate it was canny but a didn't do ne full workout as a seen me mate towards the end n starting rabbiting on!! A should have super setted the v bar pull down with single arm cable curls to kill of me muscles at the end and just got side tracked 

And I a do them with barbell a seem to hit them more that way but my grip is letting me down big style !!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry mate, bit late to reply!!
> 
> Good work on those session, nice to have a little cheat isn't it. Reminds us we aren't pro's lol
> 
> ...


Nah mate am just weak in the mind to be honest, av cheated again today, just couldn't help me self telling me self am in holiday mode so it's ok !!

Really looking forward to getting back to work for some normality


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> I mate it was canny but a didn't do ne full workout as a seen me mate towards the end n starting rabbiting on!! A should have super setted the v bar pull down with single arm cable curls to kill of me muscles at the end and just got side tracked
> 
> And I a do them with barbell a seem to hit them more that way but my grip is letting me down big style !!


get urself some lifting straps mate. gives u a little convidence that u aint guna drop the bar as quick


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> get urself some lifting straps mate. gives u a little convidence that u aint guna drop the bar as quick


i need to mate, honestly my grip is pi55 poor, deads,shrugs even my rows are suffering due to it.

i get paid monday am going to treat my self to some lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Up this morning downed a full mug of water (holds 1.5 pints) to regain some hydration.

Going keto style till Sunday to shift some water weight till I go back to work, I am looking forward to the strictness my normal life brings to my training!

Breakfast today 

Tina cheese and egg


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Second meal of the day some good old steak and egg, got to looking my leanest with this diet but was sh!ting pebbles in the process lol and it ain't all that healthy to be fair.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Just made and printed me self off 6 weeks worth of training plans, same routine as I have logged last week, I just like to have it on paper Aswell.

Going to get stuck right into my training and diet over the next few months leading up until Christmas when my baby no 2 will be here


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Nah mate am just weak in the mind to be honest, av cheated again today, just couldn't help me self telling me self am in holiday mode so it's ok !!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting back to work for some normality


I'm exactly the same mate, off work... Eat what I see lol!

At work, eat what I've prepped!! Away with work, take the pi55 and order as much meat possible as they're paying lol.

You'll get back on it mate. And defo get some lifting straps, helps out loads and eventually you can sack them off and go back unassisted


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> i need to mate, honestly my grip is pi55 poor, deads,shrugs even my rows are suffering due to it.
> 
> i get paid monday am going to treat my self to some lol


Mate im sure they aint that bad  mine arnt the best but i feel theyve gotten better since i use straps, plus carrying buckets of muck for my boss helps lol

Can u tell me more bout keto?thinking of going on it a few days a week. wat are ur meals like?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm exactly the same mate, off work... Eat what I see lol!
> 
> At work, eat what I've prepped!! Away with work, take the pi55 and order as much meat possible as they're paying lol.
> 
> You'll get back on it mate. And defo get some lifting straps, helps out loads and eventually you can sack them off and go back unassisted


its terrible mate i have no willpower outside of work.......how sad is that lol

just bought me self some straps today a cant wait to use em, roll on Monday ha ha


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Mate im sure they aint that bad  mine arnt the best but i feel theyve gotten better since i use straps, plus carrying buckets of muck for my boss helps lol
> 
> Can u tell me more bout keto?thinking of going on it a few days a week. wat are ur meals like?


i decided to run keto as i started to plateu in my diet but i opted for the steak and egg version, a lot of people have had success doing this but in mu opinion you lack a lot of nutrients.

When ur in ketosis ur supposed to have a lot of energy but you don't i felt very lethargic and drawn in if you no what i mean.

i think keto is an ideal diet someone with 12/13% body fast looking to get into single digits......some were i am no were near ha ha, but check it out if ran properly its very effective i think my main downfall was my job as its very strenuous and just killed my energy.

there a few versions of the diet a would personally recommend the CKD (cyclical keto diet) were stay pretty much carb free then have like a 36 hour window to reefed and restore glycogen stores but some people just have one day and some have 2 days.

as for foods u should aim for about 60% fat 35% protein and 5% carbs and its just basically meat,eggs,cheese and everything full of fat and low carbs, try and get your 5% carb intake from veggies to try and keep your digestive system in order.

here is Lyle McDonald's book on the keto diet-http://membres.multimania.fr/robody3/Ebooks/The_Ketogenic_Diet.pdf

hope it of some use matey


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Well dieting when on holiday from work turned out to be a disaster !!

And to top it off av just buckled this 

A solomons special mixed kebab starter

And  a lamb tikka vindalo with a nut pilau rice and peshwari naan but it is mine n the Mississ 3rd anniversary ha ha any excuse eh.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Tomorrow I start back at work after a 3 week holiday and a weird part of me is so happy to get myself back into routine,

My goal is to get back down to 13st and what ever I weigh tomorrow morning I am thinking it will be 15st+ i hope the weight I lose will be at least 97% fat as I want to retain the little muscle I have.

I know my maintenance calories at 13st is 3500cals a day so that will be my consumption and as for my macros I am going to be consuming based on 182lb/13st are as follows -

Protein 2.5g per lb/455g/1820cals

Fats 0.5g per lb / 91g / 819cals

Carbs 1g per lb / 182g / 728cals

I have never used protein so high so this is a little bit of a test for me to see how I react and how I yield results, but the bonus for me this time is I am in no rush as I tried on my 32in waist jeans on today and they still fit so I haven't put as much fat on as I first thought so my aim is to just comfortably lose fat bit by bit each week. ( i used to be a 38 inch waist)

My carb intake will be starches pre and post workout and the rest from veggies.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Today I am back at work so my diet starts properly.

I have weighed in at 15st2 so that gives me a total weight increase of 25lb in 24 days :0 but a lot of clothes still fit me what really shouldn't so I am going to take that as a bonus.

I am in night shift this week so I work my macros by every 24hours as I sleep at different times.

My bait for work tonight-


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Breakfast today consisted of a shake a green tea and chicken egg and cheese I will have my carb intake before work as its a 10 1/2 hour shift tonight so it will give me a bit of a kick


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

just making tonight meals for work and i have decided to reduce my protein intake down to 2g per lb of body weight as 455g is a fair bit of meat and egg's and a bit heavy on the wallet.

chest and back tonight, trying out my new straps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> just making tonight meals for work and i have decided to reduce my protein intake down to 2g per lb of body weight as 455g is a fair bit of meat and egg's and a bit heavy on the wallet.
> 
> chest and back tonight, trying out my new straps


Drop it a little more mate, 455g seems quite a bit for being 'natural'.

Maybe 1.5g per lb?

Get on a few more fats to make the difference up on cals - that's what I'd do anyway


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

A used to consume 1.5 per lb but with is needing 3500 a day maintenance I always end up filling the rest up with carbs and bloating as I hold a lot of water.

I might bump the fat to 0.66g per lb that gives me about 120g a day I found 140g a day was a little to much plus it allows me to have some peanut butter ha ha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> A used to consume 1.5 per lb but with is needing 3500 a day maintenance I always end up filling the rest up with carbs and bloating as I hold a lot of water.
> 
> I might bump the fat to 0.66g per lb that gives me about 120g a day I found 140g a day was a little to much plus it allows me to have some peanut butter ha ha.


PB is the key lol

Maybe take a look at the carb source with the water issue, knock the starchy carbs on the head etc.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey mate. Sorry bout the late reply. Loving the food pics  ive put some food pics up on my journal too  With the keto diet its basically the atkins then? loads of protein n fat?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> PB is the key lol
> 
> Maybe take a look at the carb source with the water issue, knock the starchy carbs on the head etc.


That's what av done matey a was only having starches post workout but felt to jaded so av started having them pre and post and then my next meal only has veggie carbs then after that it's basically keto lol.

Av re arranged my macros based on % I wouldn't usually do that ad base it on body mass but I thought ad give it a try, av came up with 3300 a day split 40/35/25 p/f/c then a further 200 cals to give me a bit leeway on reaching them macros, al see how I get on lol.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Hey mate. Sorry bout the late reply. Loving the food pics  ive put some food pics up on my journal too  With the keto diet its basically the atkins then? loads of protein n fat?


Hey bud, don't worry I ain't been on much me self av stopped posting food photos now as I basically eat the same everyday at work ha ha.

Nah it's a bit different to the Atkins as there is no calorie limit were as keto u need to restrict calories as a normal cut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> That's what av done matey a was only having starches post workout but felt to jaded so av started having them pre and post and then my next meal only has veggie carbs then after that it's basically keto lol.
> 
> Av re arranged my macros based on % I wouldn't usually do that ad base it on body mass but I thought ad give it a try, av came up with 3300 a day split 40/35/25 p/f/c then a further 200 cals to give me a bit leeway on reaching them macros, al see how I get on lol.


Makes sense to me mate, worth a try isn't it!!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Makes sense to me mate, worth a try isn't it!!


i a feel genuinely better having more carbs like, a think a might up me cals as a weighed in today at 14st7lb so that's 9lb since Sunday lol.

obviously a fair bit will be water but i don't want to be rapidly losing and killing the little muscle i have ha ha AL re weigh on Friday see how i am.

hows your training going ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> i a feel genuinely better having more carbs like, a think a might up me cals as a weighed in today at 14st7lb so that's 9lb since Sunday lol.
> 
> obviously a fair bit will be water but i don't want to be rapidly losing and killing the little muscle i have ha ha AL re weigh on Friday see how i am.
> 
> hows your training going ?


I love carbs too, but tbh I can't cut them to nothing in a day and go for a fair while - but I really have to ramp the fats and proteins up lol.

How was fridays weigh in....??

My training is going ok mate, no goal in mind at the moment, just maintain


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Weighed in at 14.5 mate but had me cheat day yesterday lol Chinese buffet and two tubs of ben and jerrys :0 !!! weighed in the day at 14.10.

Been looking at my first cycle plans what do you think of this matey -

12 week course

Week 1 - 12 TEST250 / 500mg

Week 1 - 12 armidex 0.5mg EOD

week 14 & 15 clomid @ 100mg ED

week 14 & 15 clomid @ 50mg ED

week 14 - 18 nolva @ 20mg ED


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Weighed in at 14.5 mate but had me cheat day yesterday lol Chinese buffet and two tubs of ben and jerrys :0 !!! weighed in the day at 14.10.
> 
> Been looking at my first cycle plans what do you think of this matey -
> 
> ...


Ben and Jerry's is one of my vices too :lol:

Cycle looks good, I'd add a kicker of some sort either test prop or an oral - dbol/winny/oxys etc.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey daggaz. hows ur training going? not been on here for a week and was looking forward to seeing how much u done :whistling: lol. R u starting on a steroid cycle? I have no idea on that stuff  ive always had the whole roid rage cenario in my head


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Hey daggaz. hows ur training going? not been on here for a week and was looking forward to seeing how much u done :whistling: lol. R u starting on a steroid cycle? I have no idea on that stuff  ive always had the whole roid rage cenario in my head


Hehehe, no such thing as 'roid rage' 

Generally its what already angry people use as an excuse to be more angry!!

Test and tren made me feel amazing! Always happy, nothing was impossible


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Hey daggaz. hows ur training going? not been on here for a week and was looking forward to seeing how much u done :whistling: lol. R u starting on a steroid cycle? I have no idea on that stuff  ive always had the whole roid rage cenario in my head


Lol av been on mate just haven't updated my journal lol I have a folder with all my workouts in and I just seemed to have reverted back to that :s

Am up sharp at 4am tomoz as am on the early shift and it's me last of the week so al update it at weekend as my puney lifts are actually getting bigger  ))

Lol a just need to get me diet nailed it's something I struggle with so much, not in the sense of constantly eating junk but an having like 2 cheats a week !!

Just had a big lukes tonight so am going to try and stay strong over the weekend and just use tonight as me weekly cheat.

I mate as for gear a do plan on using it just want to be in a better place when a do it.

Av got it priced up and planned out so I am just going to buy the cycle bit buy bit as paying for Mexico and its skinting me lol Aswell as a 10 month old and another en route :s lol.

My main cycle dilemma is wether to cut on it as my long term goals are the athletic lean look or gain as much as can on it and slowly cut, but giving my lifestyle and way of doing things I personally feel I would be better cutting on it.

What do u think Rob ?? Interested to hear ur view on that mate


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hehehe, no such thing as 'roid rage'
> 
> Generally its what already angry people use as an excuse to be more angry!!
> 
> Test and tren made me feel amazing! Always happy, nothing was impossible


pardon my iggnorance mate. I just have no idea bout the stuff. Would love to use it and get like mini tank  ( mini tank as im only 5'6 lol)


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Lol av been on mate just haven't updated my journal lol I have a folder with all my workouts in and I just seemed to have reverted back to that :s
> 
> Am up sharp at 4am tomoz as am on the early shift and it's me last of the week so al update it at weekend as my puney lifts are actually getting bigger  ))
> 
> ...


I'll look forward to seeing ur workouts mate, ive put my journal up if u fancy a look? When u do a cycle, does it just replace shakes or do u use it with other supplements?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Lol av been on mate just haven't updated my journal lol I have a folder with all my workouts in and I just seemed to have reverted back to that :s
> 
> Am up sharp at 4am tomoz as am on the early shift and it's me last of the week so al update it at weekend as my puney lifts are actually getting bigger  ))
> 
> ...


Hmmm, its a tough one mate.

AAS is great for cutting, but even better for building up a leaner you.

Personally I'd use AAS for building and meds such as Clen, Eph and DNP for cutting.

You could keep the diet as it is, drop on the test and gain a fair few lbs of muscle whilst losing BF.

Or increase cals etc, go on the test and gain a load of lbs of muscle and stay/increase a little BF :s

I'd do the latter  Purely because YOU as a person know how to shed fat and how you body works.

AAS for best body changing, for me, was tren - went from 13st @ 15% BF to 14st @ 11%BF in 8 weeks 

Whatever you choose to do, its an experience and the next cycle will be even better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> pardon my iggnorance mate. I just have no idea bout the stuff. Would love to use it and get like mini tank  ( mini tank as im only 5'6 lol)


Don't have to pardon yourself mate, daft sod 

At 5'6" you'd look epic!! Look well in the avi already.

Pscarb is 5'6" I believe - look at him!!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> pardon my iggnorance mate. I just have no idea bout the stuff. Would love to use it and get like mini tank  ( mini tank as im only 5'6 lol)


check out a member on here called true mass, his physique is pretty much bang on what i want to look like.

i do think he is a natural ecto were as i am an endo and if i am honest i have more than enough dedication training wise bu the diet part lets me down I LOVE FOOD lol n not good foods


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> I'll look forward to seeing ur workouts mate, ive put my journal up if u fancy a look? When u do a cycle, does it just replace shakes or do u use it with other supplements?


av never done one yet mate but from now on i am just going to try and stick to a post workout shake, as i seem to be spending a fortune and thats without gear lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hmmm, its a tough one mate.
> 
> AAS is great for cutting, but even better for building up a leaner you.
> 
> ...


3500cals a day at the minute for me is probly the safe anti-catabolic rate for me to diet but its just to slow lol and my hour cheat session adds lbs on is 

losing my 5st tho i do believe i lost a lot of muscle so im kind of in a pickle now as i want to be back down to 13st n shift this holiday weight but my lifts are getting better and i dont really want to sacrifice them........ so i thing a cycle is my only option lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't have to pardon yourself mate, daft sod
> 
> At 5'6" you'd look epic!! Look well in the avi already.
> 
> Pscarb is 5'6" I believe - look at him!!


av been on to pscarb lol hes fully booked till november ha ha


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't have to pardon yourself mate, daft sod
> 
> At 5'6" you'd look epic!! Look well in the avi already.
> 
> Pscarb is 5'6" I believe - look at him!!


Theres a few blokes down the gym and they roughly my height but got to be twice my size eaily and im like 'dude i wanna look like that'  would know wat to take and for how long tho lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> check out a member on here called true mass, his physique is pretty much bang on what i want to look like.
> 
> i do think he is a natural ecto were as i am an endo and if i am honest i have more than enough dedication training wise bu the diet part lets me down I LOVE FOOD lol n not good foods


Yep im an endo too, soft n round lol im finding out how my body works with my food, i try not to eat carbs after lunch but if ive trained hard im craving carbs so just give in  lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> 3500cals a day at the minute for me is probly the safe anti-catabolic rate for me to diet but its just to slow lol and my hour cheat session adds lbs on is
> 
> losing my 5st tho i do believe i lost a lot of muscle so im kind of in a pickle now as i want to be back down to 13st n shift this holiday weight but my lifts are getting better and i dont really want to sacrifice them........ so i thing a cycle is my only option lol


I'd go with winny and test.

Drop you cals by 500 each day, make the split 60%(P) 20%© 20%(F)

Winny will help you with strength and lean up rapidly, test will do it too, but the test will counter act the loss in libido from winny and also do the obvious - add muscle mass 

12 week cycle

Winny 50-100mg ED Weeks 1-8

Test E 500mg EW Weeks 1-12

Then usual PCT, unless you cruise


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Theres a few blokes down the gym and they roughly my height but got to be twice my size eaily and im like 'dude i wanna look like that'  would know wat to take and for how long tho lol.


Size as in big ball of mass - muscle and fat, or size as in 'ripped to fcuk!' Lol

Loads of options mate, just depends on goals


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Size as in big ball of mass - muscle and fat, or size as in 'ripped to fcuk!' Lol
> 
> Loads of options mate, just depends on goals


Big, ripped and theyve got that proper solid muscle look.

Now dont laugh but atm my goal is too fit into a medium t-shirt lol and to fill it lol but be solid not fat....been there done that i used to where a large in t-shirts i was that fat.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Big, ripped and theyve got that proper solid muscle look.
> 
> Now dont laugh but atm my goal is too fit into a medium t-shirt lol and to fill it lol but be solid not fat....been there done that i used to where a large in t-shirts i was that fat.


So just lean as lean can be is the goal..... You look pretty lean already mate.

I fit medium.... But choose to wear small lol.

Cycle wise just don't take the pi55 with what you eat and you'll gain lean mass.

Its all about what food and meds you use along side the AAS.

Adex to keep water at bay, 1mg eod would do. Eat, eat, eat and away you go!

Have you been looking into a cycle?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> So just lean as lean can be is the goal..... You look pretty lean already mate.
> 
> I fit medium.... But choose to wear small lol.
> 
> ...


Yea i wanna be lean but with size, i know sometimes its hard for both  Haha wish i could get away with a medium lol I think my food is pretty ok i'll put my typical day up for u to look at

1scoop whey, 50g porridge, cup of coffee. Multi vit, omega 3, fat burner and bromelian

10am... 100g brown pasta, 150g chicken, garlic n chilli. apple. grapes. 1 slice granola bar.

1pm...100g brown pasta, 150g chicken, chilli n garlic. banana, grapes. 1 slice granola bar.

1 1/2 scoops whey +1/2 scoop glutamin. bromelain, carnitine, bcaa, zmaa

dinner 6egg omlette ( 6whites + 2yolks) tin of tuna

1scoop casien, 1scoop peptide fusion

Ive had a read at the steroids page and im all confused by it. For beginers it just says go simple, mayb just testosterone to start with??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Yea i wanna be lean but with size, i know sometimes its hard for both  Haha wish i could get away with a medium lol I think my food is pretty ok i'll put my typical day up for u to look at
> 
> 1scoop whey, 50g porridge, cup of coffee. Multi vit, omega 3, fat burner and bromelian
> 
> ...


Food looks good mate, do you train later afternoon / early evening ?? Just a guess going by the diet.

I'd go for 200g+ chicken tbh, where do you get your chicken from - most butchers single breast are 250g ish 

Yeah most people say 'go on test' but tbh just go with what your comfortable with.

So if you want to go straight in at test, then do it. If not, go for a good oral cycle


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I train about 5ish most days, dependant on where n wat time i finsh wrk. I mite up my protein tbh ive been thinking of adding a bit more to it, and mayb a bit more pasta n mayb a few shakes too  See thats where uve confused me as i wouldnt know a good oral cycle??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> I train about 5ish most days, dependant on where n wat time i finsh wrk. I mite up my protein tbh ive been thinking of adding a bit more to it, and mayb a bit more pasta n mayb a few shakes too  See thats where uve confused me as i wouldnt know a good oral cycle??


Add a bit more to it all  I prefer to drop carbs all together out of one of my meals.

Oral cycles are generally a single compound only.

But, some people stack them.

So you could go;

dbol only

Oxy only

Var only

Winny only

Or

Dbol & winny

Oxy & dbol

Var & winny

Loads of combo's or just on there own 

Typically doses are as follows;

Dbol 30-50mg each day

Oxy 50-150mg each day

Var 80-150mg each day

Winny 50-100mg each day

Some go higher, some go lower.

But there is always a point where sides take over the benefits!

If I was to do an oral only cycle I would do this

Winny 100mg Each Day Weeks 1-12

Winny spread over 3 times a day (8 hour half life)

Winny Monday to saturday

Sunday 50mg of dbol - do this on your cheat day ( so choose one day out of the 7 and make that your dbol day too) doesn't have to be as I've said.

You'll get dbol rebound (Ausbuilt told me this) and you'll bang a load of weight on


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Add a bit more to it all  I prefer to drop carbs all together out of one of my meals.
> 
> Oral cycles are generally a single compound only.
> 
> ...


It's rather amazing how much knowledge aus has lol the guys knows his sh!t how you guys getting on ? I ain't even logged anything on here for aged lol :s


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> It's rather amazing how much knowledge aus has lol the guys knows his sh!t how you guys getting on ? I ain't even logged anything on here for aged lol :s


Yeah get posting ya bum! 

Aus is a legend, defo knows his stuff. I like a good read of what he has to say


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah get posting ya bum!
> 
> Aus is a legend, defo knows his stuff. I like a good read of what he has to say


Ha ha soz boss 

I a wish I had the brain to hold his knowledge lol.

I have been plodding along with diet and training. Going to give carb cycling a try next week 3 high 4 low carb days based in my 2800 a day limit spread over the 7 days giving me 2200 cals in low carb and 3600 on high carb days.

Been reading up on it like to get a bit more of an idea.

Yous ever carb cycled like ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Ha ha soz boss
> 
> I a wish I had the brain to hold his knowledge lol.
> 
> ...


Tbh mate I've never looked into a carb cycle so wouldn't now where to start!

At my 'peak' lol. I would eat stupidly clean 6 days a week and a saturday night was carb up night 

And I never counted cals either, just aimed at min 350g protein, 100g Carbs and 100g Fats.

Easiest way I ever smashed these was doing 'slin. I'd be on 400g of protein before 10am 

After doing this for 4 weeks, along side test, tren, dbol and mast I was up 1 stone and sat at 14st 2lb with 11% BF


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh mate I've never looked into a carb cycle so wouldn't now where to start!
> 
> At my 'peak' lol. I would eat stupidly clean 6 days a week and a saturday night was carb up night
> 
> ...


For me buying gear will probably make me be more strict diet wise as I will want full benefits of the cycle lol

Can't Wait till I start one like


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

areet lads, how are yous ?

aint been updating cos am a bum lol but i am going to get stuck back into this journal by setting my self a 20 day challenge.....

basically i am at an engagement party on the 15th September and i want to be as close to 13st as possible.

at the party there will be a good few people who i haven't seen for over a year and the last time they seen me a was like 18st :0

and to top it of there will be a couple of ex's there ha ha n a wanna look good !!

from tomoz i am going to try my best to simply not cheat as it just does to much damage, its 20 days i lasted 6 weeks with out junk when i first started so it can be done.

diet wise i am going to be carb cycling - basically i can cut nicely on 2800 cals a day so i have added them together then made suplus and deficit days into high/low carb.

3 high carb days mon,tues and thursday consuming 3600 a day based on 3400 macros with a 200 to allow for adjustment.

and 4 low varb day consuming 2200 cals a day macros at 2000 with 200 to play with.

weigh days will be monday morning starting tomorrow although i have pigged out this weekend and was on the lash last night so i will be 15+ tomoz but i would say a good 5lb water weight.

HIGH CARB DAY / 3400 macros / 3600 limit

Carbs - 60% / 510g / 2040 calories

Protein - 30% / 255g / 1020 calories

Fat - 10% / 37g / 333 calories

LOW CARB DAY / 2000 macros / 2200 limit

Carbs - 10% / 50g /200 calories

Protein - 60% / 300g / 1200 calories

Fat - 30% / 66g / 594 calories

thats basically the structure there, i have never carb cycled so have no idea how it will work lol but i am on nights this week and its usually a good time to diet lol.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

training plan will stay the same i will post my lifts as they have progressed but my diet will be pretty much the same every day.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

my lifts from near the start of this routine and my journal -

Flat bench 50kg 5-5-5-4-3.

Decline bench 55kg 5-5-5-5-5 (smith) up to 60kg.

DB flies 15kg 12-11-8.

BB row 35kg 5-5-5-5-5 up to 40kg.

Wide grip pull Down 40kg 12-12-12up to 45.

Close grip pull down 50kg 12-12-10.

Dips x3 sets 8-6-5

Pull ups x 3 sets 0-0-0 lats were pretty fried and couldn't even manage one.

bike to warm up get the blood going 7 mins

50kg squat 5x5 made all 5 sets of 5.

3 sets 60kg leg extension 12-9-10

3 sets 55kg SLDL 12-10-9.

3 sets 70 kg curl 12-10-8 going to drop to 65kg as form was terrible.

3 sets 47kg standing calf 12-12-9

3 sets seated calf 12-12-10

decline sit ups-

30 reps with no weight

20 reps with 5 kg

10 reps with 10kg

BB press 25kg 5-5-5-4-4 going to drop the weight to 20kg for better form and control.

close grip bench 25kg 12-12-10 going to drop the weight to 20kg for same reason as above.

12.5kg DB press 12-11-10.

7.5kg side lateral raise 12-8-7.

20kg ez bar curl 12-12-8

12.5kg wide grip curls with 4ft oly bar 12-12-12

60kg shrugs to the front 12-12

40kg shrugs to the back 12-12

18.75kg v bar pull down 12-12-12-12

my lifts from this week are -

chest and back

55kg bench 5-5-4-5-4

65kg dec bench (smith) 5-5-5-5-4

15kg incline flies 12-12-7 dropping to 12.5 for better form.

40kg BOR's 5-5-5-5-5 keeping weight the same

45kg wide pull down 12-12-12 keeping the same to work on form

50kg close grip pulldown 12-12-12 adding 5kg

legs

60kg squat 5-5-5-5-5 keeping the same to get lower

55kg leg ext 12-12-10

70kg stiff dead 12-12-9 dropping 10kg

62.5kg leg curl 12-12-10

53kg standing calf 12-12-11

40kg seated calf 12-12-12 adding 5kg

decline situps 20-20-20

shoulders and arms

50kg press smith 5-5-5-5-5 keeping the same

25kg close grip bench 12-12-10

15kg DB press 11-10-9

7.5 side raise 12-12-9

20kg ez curl 12-12-9

12.5kg wide grip curl 12-10-10

90kg front shrug 12-12

70kg back shrug 12-12

18.75kg v bar tri push down 20-20-20-20

11.25kg single cable curl 10-10

16.25kg straight bar curl 20-20

last three are supersetted


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 15st 3 !!!!! Yikes

Going shopping soon once she gets up to get me bait food

Looking forward to training full of carbs


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

macros for today have came in as follows -

carbohydrates 513 g

Protein 264 g

Fats 39 g

i need to spread my carbs over the day as i had 3 jacket tattys at about 2pm and now i have 250g of pasta (dry) to eat post workout and 200g of carbs in cous cous for post work out i am full !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nom, nom, nom! Lots of carbs 

Good work mate


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

lot of carbs that matey ha ha have opted to add some cereal in there just to bump them up a bit as i do recall pscarbs includes them in his diets lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

just got up, done a little bit more shopping.

last nights workout -

55kg flat bench 5-5-5-5-4

12.5 incline fly 12-12-12 no change for better form

65 decline bench (smith) 5-5-5-5-5 no change for better form

40kg b o r 5-5-5-5-5 going to decrease rest interval to 30 seconds

BW dips 9-5-4

BW chins 5-4

45kg wide grip pd 12-12-12 no change for better form

55 close grip pd 12-12-9

burnt 329 calories on the cross trainer.

weighed in today upon waking and after toilet at 14st8 not going to weigh my self until monday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> lot of carbs that matey ha ha have opted to add some cereal in there just to bump them up a bit as i do recall pscarbs includes them in his diets lol


Aye, 50g of Coco pops after a session with a scoop of whey


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Aye, 50g of Coco pops after a session with a scoop of whey


milky uses lion bar don't he a couldn't find any in morrys so opted for wheetos, golden nuggets and nesquick....... SH!T loads of sugar tho !!!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

all i read was food, food and more food lol ive got food on the brain lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> all i read was food, food and more food lol ive got food on the brain lol


i love food !!!! lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

just got in from graft gonna shower then hit the hay AAAHHHHHH lol

last nights workout consisted of -

60 kg squat 5-5-5-5-5 adding 5kg

55 kg leg extension 12-12-12 adding 2.5kg

60 kg stiffdead 12-12-10

62.5 kg leg curl 12-12-10

53 kg standing calf 12-12-10

45 seated calf 12-12-12 adding 5kg

decline situp 20-20-20

leg raise 12-11-10

burnt 345 calories on the cross trainer.

macros for yesterday came in at

Carbohydrates 501 g

Protein 265 g

Fats 52 g

low carb day today.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

quick question- do yous do stiff deads ? if so leg or back day


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I normally do stiff leg, so I lift with the bk n not the hammies. So I do it on bk day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How is the carb loading going mate?

Any improvement in your session.....?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> How is the carb loading going mate?
> 
> Any improvement in your session.....?


To be fair matey I haven't seen much improvement strength wise, I always train before work and have a physical job but the only difference I have found is i am not as tired as I usually would be at 3:30am lol but I have had two high carb days and today's a low carb so I guess tonight's were a will see the difference.

The only thing with carb cycling on nights is food timing like I always base my calories by every 24 hours but on nights I have my post meal at say 10:30 then start the next days meal at 1:45am so I don't think I will benefit from it fully until I am back on days next week.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Last nights shoulder and arm workout -

50 press 5-5-5-5-5 poor last

25 close 12-12-12 keep same

15 press 12-11-10

7.5 raise 12-10-9

20 ez 12- 12-9

12.5 wide 12-12-12 change ex

90 front Drop to 40 both 4x12

18 v bar 20-20-20-20

11 single 10-10

16 straight 20-20

X train 338

I have just copied and paste that from my iPhone notes excuse the vocab lol

Last low carb day yesterday till Monday this is we're it is going to get hard.

Had a little chest before bed this morning but I couldn't resist!! About 5 tbsp of peanut butter !!! At least it is protein and fat and my carbs will be under 50g but no more!!

She wants a nice picky tea on sat for the x factor n that ???? av told her she can am not !!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Waaaaa thats confusing the hell outta me lol looks gd tho  keep up the gd wrk mate


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Waaaaa thats confusing the hell outta me lol looks gd tho  keep up the gd wrk mate


Lol it's just the way I have wrote it for ease on me phone, the ones with 55555 are the big compound lifts and the ones with 12-12-12 on are the more ISO orientated exercises.

If I reach 5-5-5-5-5 or 12-12-12 I up the weight providing form is good if I make the weight but with poor form I keep it the same and work on better form.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Well just finished nightshift and couldn't get macky dz breaky out of my head and have gave in !!!

So weak minded diet wise at the moment like I can't seem to grasp dieting for a full week as soon as I am off work I just cheat. #foodslut

Will end up having the picky tea tonight now Aswell as she will say well y not u had mackys this morning, ur allowed a day off ya know.

Not making excuses like its my own doing and I am responsible for my actions!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

U total foodslut lmao :laugh:

Ive just woken up and had my 50g of porridge with a whey shake n a coffee with all my supps  I am goin out tonight tho :rolleye: My missus says the same thing, u can hav a few days off u know, dnt think she gets me and training/dieting.

You training at all today?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> U total foodslut lmao :laugh:
> 
> Ive just woken up and had my 50g of porridge with a whey shake n a coffee with all my supps  I am goin out tonight tho :rolleye: My missus says the same thing, u can hav a few days off u know, dnt think she gets me and training/dieting.
> 
> You training at all today?


Nah mate mon,tues and Thursday for me on my current routine but I might start and upper lower 4 day split to get more gym time in and more cardio :s lol

When a do get back down to 13st like am never eating the way I did in my three weeks off its just to much damage lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Nah mate mon,tues and Thursday for me on my current routine but I might start and upper lower 4 day split to get more gym time in and more cardio :s lol
> 
> When a do get back down to 13st like am never eating the way I did in my three weeks off its just to much damage lol.


I get bored even on my off days i still train lol. i prob only have rest days when i go see my missus or she comes here lol. but even then im crawling the ceilings lol.

Its all about moderation bretherin, eat wat u want but just either do a training sesh (weight training increases ur metabolism for up to 10hrs, so im told lol) or just dont eat carbs in two of ur meals? lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> I get bored even on my off days i still train lol. i prob only have rest days when i go see my missus or she comes here lol. but even then im crawling the ceilings lol.
> 
> Its all about moderation bretherin, eat wat u want but just either do a training sesh (weight training increases ur metabolism for up to 10hrs, so im told lol) or just dont eat carbs in two of ur meals? lol


fri,sat and sun are supposed to be low carb days :whistling:

a dont know one day i will have a god like body lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> fri,sat and sun are supposed to be low carb days :whistling:
> 
> a dont know one day i will have a god like body lol


i do already shame its buddha lmao


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Mondays workout- now doing 4 day upper lower splits.

Upper a

45 bench 12-12-9

25 row 12-12-12 up 2.5

15 press 12-12-12 same

71 pec 12-12-9

45wgpd 12-12-12 same

20 upright 12-10 scrap

20 curl 12-12-10

90 tri 12-12-12

50/40shrug 12-12-12-12

7.5 raise 12-12-9

303 cals on x trainer


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Lower a

50 squat 12-12-12 up 5

65 ext 12-12-12 same

60dead 12-12-4

67.5 curl 12-12-12 + 2.5

59 calf 12-12-10

330 on x trainer


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Lower a
> 
> 50 squat 12-12-12 up 5
> 
> ...


That was Tuesdays lower a


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Thursday upper b-

Upper b

50kg Dec bench 12-12-12-+5

40kg T row 12-12-12 same

15kg DB press 12-12-12 +2.5

17.5 DB chest 12-12-12 + 2.5

45kg Cable row 12-12-12 same

9kg front raise 10-10-10 +1

20kg curls 12-12-12 +2.5

17.5 tri press 12-12-12 same

40kg shrugs 12-12-12-12

21kg V bar pd 20-20-20-20

10kg Single curl 10-10

15kg Straight curl 20-20

223 xtrainer


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Lower b

60kg dead 12-12-12 +20

120kg hack 12-12-10

70kg curl 12-12-12 same

65kg ext 12-12-12

50kg calf 12-12-12 + 10

Crunch 30-25-20

Xtrainer 358


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sup!?

Haven't been in for a while, my bad!

Hope all is well


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sup!?
> 
> Haven't been in for a while, my bad!
> 
> Hope all is well


Hey bud aint been in this journal much either just kept forgetting to update my workouts so started again lol, got me self 3 x 10ml vials of test and 250 dbol, clom and nolva and some adex tho  but am not going to use till after Xmas cos if I am brutally honest I won't diet over Xmas !! But I am debating doing 150dbol in a six week course now tho just to try and she'd done of my fat gain.

How u been ? Training going well ?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

UPPER A

45kg bench 12-12-12

47.5kg BOR 12-12-12 same

15kg press 12-12-12 same

71kg pecdec 12-12-12 same

45kg wgpd 12-12-11

9kg laterals 12-12-9

22.5kg curl 12-12-8

90kg tri PD 12-12-12 up to 95

75/65kg shrug

40kg delts 12-12-8

Xtrainer 304


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

LOWER A

55kg squat 12-12-12 same

67.5kg ext 12-12-12 + 2.5

60kg stiff 12-12-10

70kg curl 12-12-12 same

59kg calf 12-12-10

348 cals


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

UPPER B

50kg dec bench 12-12-12 + 5

40kg Trow 12-12-12 switched to v

17.5kg DB press 12-12-10

20kg DB chest press 12-12-12

45kg cable row 12-12-12+5

10kg front raise 12-12-12

22.5kg curls 12-12-12 same

17.5 seated tri press 12-12-12 + 2.5

75/65kg shrugs 12-12-12

21kg v bar pd 20-20-20-20

10kg single curl 15-15

15kg straight curl 20-20

251 cals


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

LOWER B

60kg deadlift 12-12-10

120kg hack 12-12-12 +10

70kg curl 12-12-12 same

67.5kg ext 12-12-12 +2.5

60kg seated calf 12-12-9


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Hey bud aint been in this journal much either just kept forgetting to update my workouts so started again lol, got me self 3 x 10ml vials of test and 250 dbol, clom and nolva and some adex tho  but am not going to use till after Xmas cos if I am brutally honest I won't diet over Xmas !! But I am debating doing 150dbol in a six week course now tho just to try and she'd done of my fat gain.
> 
> How u been ? Training going well ?


Dirty roiding c.unt  Loki.

I wouldn't bother doing the 150 dbols mate. If diet is sh1t then you'll look sh1t.

Hang fire and reap the rewards from it.

I'm good mate, training has come to a stand still - apart from yesterday when Flinty and Big Bear hurt me lol.

My gym has closed, so just waiting for the new one open up in a few weeks


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Dirty roiding c.unt  Loki.
> 
> I wouldn't bother doing the 150 dbols mate. If diet is sh1t then you'll look sh1t.
> 
> ...


that the pickle am in tho, if a do the dbol its simply to preserve wt i have and shed the blubber.

if and when i go on AAS i will deffo be strict on the diet side cos if i dont am just wasting my money rnt i, i think that's the incentive i need at the moment.

mexico in aug 2013 and come January i am going to be like a possessed man and i am seriously considering using a coach


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> that the pickle am in tho, if a do the dbol its simply to preserve wt i have and shed the blubber.
> 
> if and when i go on AAS i will deffo be strict on the diet side cos if i dont am just wasting my money rnt i, i think that's the incentive i need at the moment.
> 
> mexico in aug 2013 and come January i am going to be like a possessed man and i am seriously considering using a coach


You'll retain muscle through diet and yeah dbol would help.

Defo be strict if you drop on the dbol mate, I'm sure you can given the weight loss effort 

Seems like everyone has a coach lol . They defo help, just need to give it 100% .

You'll do good mate, I'm positive


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll retain muscle through diet and yeah dbol would help.
> 
> Defo be strict if you drop on the dbol mate, I'm sure you can given the weight loss effort
> 
> ...


like a say its cost me £250 for the lot and i aint wasting that with a crappy diet that's why i am waiting till January to start the proper cycle.

am just thinking if i can shed some fat i wont be back to 18st after xmas lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> like a say its cost me £250 for the lot and i aint wasting that with a crappy diet that's why i am waiting till January to start the proper cycle.
> 
> am just thinking if i can shed some fat i wont be back to 18st after xmas lol


I'm sure Youll be fine mate


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

These are last weeks workouts I couldn't do shoulders and bi on the Friday as I have nakked my wrist, rested it over weekend and its slightly better now so back to training and trying to shift some of this beef I have acquired :s


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Today's workout suppose to be yesterday so running a day late



Felt sick so missed abs and hit the cross trainer


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Mondays macros

And Today's macros


----------

